# 1,500mph MiG-35 fighter jet revealed



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 28, 2017)

A decade after its first flight the Kremlin has officially unveiled its new warplane - the MiG-35.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mikoyan_MiG-35


The fighter jet was presented at a ceremony at the MiG factory in Lukhovitsy, Moscow on Friday.









The twin-engine jet, made by Mikoyan, will replace the MiG-29, which has been a mainstay of the Russian air force since the 1980s.

Russia has ordered just 37 MiG-35s at a cost of $1.1 billion. By comparison the U.S. Air Force alone plans to buy more than 1,700 F-35 Joint Strike Fighters - the western equivalent of the Russian craft.





AESA radar
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Active_electronically_scanned_array











The OLS-K targeting and surveillance system is mounted on the engine nacelle in front of the elevators
http://www.deagel.com/Navigation-and-Targeting-Systems/OLS-K_a003105001.aspx






















https://theaviationist.com/2017/01/...ot-demonstrated-for-putin-and-foreign-market/


http://tass.com/defense/927646


----------



## FYFI13 (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks a lot like MiG 29. In general, Russian jets looks like from previous century.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## droopyRO (Jan 28, 2017)

FYFI13 said:


> Looks a lot like MiG 29.


It is the MiG29S i thought they had it in service in limited numbers already.
Guess they want to keep companies running, the Russians orderd both the Mi-28 and Ka-52, Su-27/35 and MiG-29/35 29K for the Navy.


----------



## Easo (Jan 28, 2017)

This is basically the same if USA would announce massively modernised F-16... Oh, wait, they have done that a long time ago.
Block 52+ F-16 are nothing like the original models (and they are actually in use by multiple countries), and then there is Block-60, with AESA radar too (I must admit, it is funny/sad, when UEA is flying something better and more modern than the USA does).

Good for Russia? Dunno, newer planes are sorely needed, since IIRC most of MiG-29 fleet, with the exception of SMT's (originally meant for Algeria), was made, latest, in 1992.
Nowadays it is more about Sukhoi planes.

Anyway, the 5th gen rearmament progress currently leaves Russia far behind USA and it's allies...


----------



## Xzibit (Jan 28, 2017)

These two don't look impressed


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 28, 2017)

Easo said:


> I must admit, it is funny/sad, when UEA is flying something better and more modern than the USA does


USA is putting all that money into F-35s.

Looks to me like Russia decided 5th generation aircraft are too expensive.  I don't blame them...USA scraped orders for more F-22s too.


----------



## droopyRO (Jan 28, 2017)

Stealth is more of an offensive asset, i`m shure any pilot would want a stealth plane but for defensive purposes a strong radar and integration with air defences like S-300/400 would be more important than stealth IMHO. They are also upgrading the MiG-31 fleet.


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 28, 2017)

Just because it looks old, it doesn't mean it's bad or useless. MIG 29 is old, but still one of rare few jet fighters which can pull insane stunts in the air no other fighter can ever do. Not that it's all it matters these days, but it just shows Russians know their ways. I mean, look at AK47. It's ancient and outdated by every aspect today, and yet it's cheap and dependable tool.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 28, 2017)

Easo said:


> This is basically the same if USA would announce massively modernised F-16... Oh, wait, they have done that a long time ago.
> Block 52+ F-16 are nothing like the original models (and they are actually in use by multiple countries), and then there is Block-60, with AESA radar too (I must admit, it is funny/sad, when UEA is flying something better and more modern than the USA does).
> 
> Good for Russia? Dunno, newer planes are sorely needed, since IIRC most of MiG-29 fleet, with the exception of SMT's (originally meant for Algeria), was made, latest, in 1992.
> ...



F-16V you can thank the prev US Gov't for halting it.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 28, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> Just because it looks old, it doesn't mean it's bad or useless. MIG 29 is old, but still one of rare few jet fighters which can pull insane stunts in the air no other fighter can ever do. Not that it's all it matters these days, but it just shows Russians know their ways. I mean, look at AK47. It's ancient and outdated by every aspect today, and yet it's cheap and dependable tool.



If you've ever seen an airshow and compare the maneuverability of an F15 to an F18, it's like watching a weight lifter vs. a ballerina.  This looks a lot like an F15.  Watching an F18 hornet fly basically backwards only 200' off the ground is a sight to behold.  Don't disagree with your statement though, each has it's purpose and obviously some designs are timeless.


----------



## droopyRO (Jan 29, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> Just because it looks old, it doesn't mean it's bad or useless. MIG 29 is old, but still one of rare few jet fighters which can pull insane stunts in the air no other fighter can ever do. Not that it's all it matters these days, but it just shows Russians know their ways. I mean, look at AK47. It's ancient and outdated by every aspect today, and yet it's cheap and dependable tool.


Well it has a not so good air combat record, something like 20 shot down with a few not confirmed air to air victory. I know it was against USAF in Serbia and Irak or against IAF, but even in Ethiophia vs Eritreea it didn`t fare better. Cheap and dependable would be the MiG-21 with it`s many variants includin the Chinese ones are the AK47 of fighter planes. Modernised MiG-21 like the LanceR that RoAF has or the Indian ones are still capable fighters in the right hands.
Costs might be lower with the MiG family vs the Sukhoi one, but if costs are a problem i wonder why did the RuAF choose to mothball all their single engine fighters 20 years ago.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 29, 2017)

The MIG 25 was my fave Russian jet. Was very big and very fast mach 3 iirc. And the Mosquito from WWII which was very fast with 2 Merlin engines.

http://www.historynet.com/the-miraculous-mosquito.htm


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 29, 2017)

tigger said:


> The MIG 25 was my fave Russian jet. Was very big and very fast mach 3 iirc. And the Mosquito from WWII which was very fast with 2 Merlin engines.
> 
> http://www.historynet.com/the-miraculous-mosquito.htm




I thoroughly enjoyed reading that link. What a remarkable aircraft.




Check out the Molins at the start.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 29, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed reading that link. What a remarkable aircraft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imo the best piston engined aircraft of the second world war. You can see why I love it to bits.


----------

